# Big Day



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Tomorrow morning, my oldest daughter graduates from her acting academy. My wife was reminding me about a blog I posted on June 29, 2007... when she graduated from high school. Didn't that just happen? Now that she's completed her 4 semesters in the academy, I'm having some of those same thoughts this week...

"Big day"

June 29, 2007

It's a common sight every June. Auditoriums, gymnasiums, city centers, and hockey arenas everywhere fill up for countless cap-and-gown ceremonies.

I don't think much about it. Even my own graduation didn't leave a particularly strong impression with me.

But last night, I see my little girl walk alone down the runway. Eyes shining, diploma in hand. Amidst the frenzy of my shutter, I hear the proud applause, the cheering of her classmates.

And I know I'm witness to a cleaving. With every step, her high school life - her life with us - retreats ever so slightly behind her.

I think briefly of all those steps, from her very first uncertain ones, to today. She embraces her teary Mom. In a moment, her little sisters run up to give her congratulatory hugs.

While she leaves high school with awards and accolades, I'm most thankful for less showy things. Her kindness to people and animals. How she calls me "Papa". Her beautiful smile, and loud laugh. The respect she shows me and her mother. Her ability to make jokes at her own expense. The way she charts her life, unapologetically and head-on. I describe her as fearless, but I know that's not true. She does have courage, and determination well beyond her years.

So now she has graduated. I will never hear the horns of "Pomp and Circumstance" in the same way; it's burned into the soundtrack of my life's memories.

In a few weeks, she'll be off for the big city. More "big girl" steps. Moving her into her dorm. Watching as she meets the new people entering her life. Driving away.

Sometimes life comes at you gently and lazily. Other times, like this week, it leaps at you and pulls you hungrily into new places.

Congratulations, Celeste. May you always walk with angels overhead.


----------



## thejackylking #884 (Dec 3, 2008)

Congradulations Harvey.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

You are right.  It is a big day.  Have a great time tomorrow.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Oh, Harvey, please put a "Have Kleenex Handy" warning next time you post something like that.  

Congratulations to you and your family.  These days, it's a big thing to steer a child successfully through high school and beyond.  Too many stories about drop-outs and not enough stories about the good kids who make it (in my opinion, the majority).  

Thanks for a nice start to my day.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

So that's why you are in California. Congratulations!

Give Celeste a special hello from me. Back in the days of "the party" when you were AWOL, Harvey (the end of October) I sent her a PM asking her if she knew you. She wrote right back. Although she didn't say you were her father, she did say she knew you were busy and would get in touch. Thus, Celeste played a small, but very important role in the rebirth of the Kindleboards. Tell her thank you for me!

L


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

I will be sure to do that! Thanks!!


----------



## ScrappingForever (Nov 26, 2008)

Aw, congrats to Celeste from me, Harvey, and congrats to you and your wife for raising a wonderful girl. If we do half as well as it sounds like you have, we'll be happy!

And I'm with Gertie, add a kleenex needed warning to your post!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I know I certainly needed this!

Congratulations and best to all the "Harveys"

Betsy


----------



## farmwife99 (Nov 22, 2008)

Thank you for sharing your family's special day with us.
God Bless


----------



## tlshaw (Nov 10, 2008)

I need a tissue.  

Congratulations Harvey. I understand. It seems like last month my daughter graduated from 5th grade, then last week she graduated from high school. Tomorrow my husband and I have to go move her back home from college. This spring she will be interning at a local radio station, then in May she graduates from college and gets married 3 weeks later.

They grow up way too fast.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

tlshaw said:


> They grow up way too fast.


They sure do.

Although I have this vivid memory of Christmas Eve when my children were 1 and 4, I was trying to cook, the house was a mess and I really wondered if I would survive until the oldest was 18. But everything else seems like it went by in a blur.

L


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Congrats, Harvey - that's awesome!


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Congrats to Celeste on her Big Day!! Thanks for sharing, Harvey!


----------



## Marci (Nov 13, 2008)

Harvey, 

What a great post!

I too got teary-eyed.

Wishing you, your family, and Celeste the best, 

Marci


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*Today is yesterday's tomorrow!!! Congrats to Celeste on her graduation ))

I was a bundle of nerves the day DD graduated from Preschool. I'll be a bundle of nerves when she graduates in two years from grade school....haven't had to cross any other bridges yet though I was a mess when she made her 1st Communion ;-p Oh wait, I was a mess before that when we had her pictures taken and she looked like a little bride...I'll be a wreck when she gets married 

Have a wonderful day of celebrating!*


----------



## Susan M (Nov 8, 2008)

That was a beautiful post Harvey.  Congrats to Celeste and your family.

My oldest graduated from high school this past summer and went far away to school this fall.  We have our Kindles in common, though.

Susan


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

That was absolutely beautiful Harvey. Yes you definitely need to post a warning to have Kleenex in hand.   Congratulations to Celeste and the family.

Thanks for sharing,
Linda


----------

